# Groupers,Groupers, and a few others



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Weather man today was pretty close. Left Sherman Cove at around 6:30 to try and find some bait. we managed to net a few LYs by the jetties and hook and line some pin fish. As we headed out the pass we were met with 2 -3s out of the SE. Our crew today was Bruce, Hall, Rob, Tim and myself. With high hopes to catch a few grouper and maybe a blackfin. The first stop did not yield any fish, so off to find another rock. Next stop was in 190 ft. and we had no problem setting the anchor. The red snapper were thick and at times hard to get a bait down to the groupers. No blackfin today but the kings and bobos would not leave us alone. We just stopped putting out the fly line. Here is a few pictures of our catch. Gene


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome...just awesome. Great post with pictures.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like dinner !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## jacksoncounty (Sep 13, 2008)

You guys tore them up, cant wait to get in the way on the new boat!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown

How are you guys liking the Contender?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch Gene..........now that snapper season is closed I guess all our trips from now on will be to the edge. Friday on the edge all we could catch were very large snapper.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoshH (11/1/2008)*:bowdown:bowdown
> 
> 
> 
> How are you guys liking the Contender?




Can't speak for Gene and Tim(although I think I know the answer), but as for me, I'm loving it!!! Thanks guys for another great trip on Recess.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

that isnot right! looks like i haveto take a crap in that first pic. held that heavy mug to long (and out tim!). it was a great day with some lost monsters for next time. oh yea gene i think you got a winner with the new rig! the room is really unbelievable. we easily fished 5 today. time well spent with a great group of guys!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch Gene, I'll have to get back out there with you one day before I head to the Island. I have to ask the question though...Who holds the title "Grouper Master"? 



Last night I ate some of those we caught, man they were sure tasteey.:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *GONU (11/1/2008)*Nice catch Gene, I'll have to get back out there with you one day before I head to the Island. I have to ask the question though...Who holds the title "Grouper Master"?
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I ate some of those we caught, man they were sure tasteey.:bowdown:bowdown:clap




Bruce was no doubt "Grouper Master"...he caught both the big gags and the big mangrove. He was patient with the bigger baits all day while the rest of us played with the scamp.


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

MIGHTY FINE JOB GENE,THAT IS A STUD OF GROUPER GOOD JOB FELLAS


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice catch Guys!! Glad to see you guys tore them up.


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like another good trip for ya'll congrats, keep it up Tony:usaflag:bowdown:


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

AWESOME!! just another day in paradise! love them grouper!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Gene great trip as always! Here are some of the pictures form the trip. As always looking forward to the next one. The new Recess is one fine machine, it was a pleasure to fish on her.

Hall with a nice king from the fly line. 










Bruce with a Stud Gag. Bruce did a greatjob fighting the fish and being patient all day long.










Tim with one of the many red snapper that were released Saturday.



















Gene enjoying another beautiful day of fishing.










Tim kicked back on the bean bag on the ride in.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some nice grouper! You guys are eating well for a while.

:clap


----------



## Fishingismything (Oct 31, 2008)

Great Job;

What was your numbers?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for another great report, did you get a weight on the biggest Gag?


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

hey, fishingismything,goodluck with that one let me know how that works out for ya


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch and report. Thanks:bowdown


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

> *Fishingismything (11/2/2008)*Great Job;
> 
> What was your numbers?


................. Hey fishingismything, I pm'd recess and woudnt ya know i got the numbers from them! They are for sale just for you though buddy!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (11/3/2008)*Thanks for another great report, did you get a weight on the biggest Gag?


It was in the 29# range. Our boat scale is not very acurate.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanksssssssssss!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

nice :clap:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fishingismything (11/2/2008)*Great Job;
> 
> What was your numbers?


hahahhahahahaha here's your sign fishingismything:doh:looser


----------



## Fishingismything (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice Catch dude good one ;]


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice Catch! What we all live for and dream of!:bowdown:usaflag


----------

